# Final bow for the F-117



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2006)

Hard to believe its been that long.


> The F-117A Nighthawk, known also as the Stealth Fighter, was first flown on June, 1981. Over its 25 years of remarkable service since, this exceptional “Black Jet” has achieved several aviation and military firsts, permanently etching the name "Nighthawk" into history. Though slated for retirement in the near future, the Nighthawk flew its 250,000th Flying Hour on July 25th, achieving one last major program milestone.
> 
> To commemorate the achievements of this incredible aircraft and the men and women who made the success of the F-117A possible, Holloman Air Force Base is hosting a celebration. To those who have been a part of the program’s legacy over the years, as well as to those whose contributions support our efforts now, we extend an invitation to join us for the Nighthawk’s final bow.


The F-117A Program 25th Year Anniversary and 250,000 Flying Hour Milestone Events


----------



## Chief (Oct 7, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, is there any record of the F-117 being used in Iraqi freedom?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2006)

As far as I know they were used along with the B-2 as well.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes, they were used there and in many other places over the years. Their first taste of combat was when the US invaded Panama.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2006)

Makes me feel old - I saw the first two being built. I just turned 21.


----------



## davparlr (Oct 7, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Yes, they were used there and in many other places over the years. Their first taste of combat was when the US invaded Panama.




Not too successful there. INS failure I hear. First time I heard of a stealth aircraft was in the book "Red Storm Rising". A milestone aircraft. Stealth along with GPS guided weapons has revolutionized aerial warfare. It will probably be phased out with the advent of the F-35, which is suppose to have similar stealth characteristics but with a whole lot more performance and flexibility.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2006)

I first saw one in 1986, in an undisclosed location. I didn't ask any questions, as they wouldn't have gotten answered anyway. Sure did explain what the locals were seeing (triangle shaped black UFOs) back then. Now, 20 years later, it seems weird that they are almost done.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2006)

compared to today's technology though you can definately see it's a very early attempt at a stealth aircraft, looks freakin' great though........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd agree with that lanc, will be sad to see it go but times have changed an awful lot in the 25 years since it first flew..


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 9, 2006)

I imagine that the new stealth aircraft have much better stealth characteristics than the nighthawk and spirit. Much better being relative, you can only improve on invisibility so much...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2006)

I saw one for the first time right after Desert Storm at Rammstein AFB in Germany.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2006)

> you can only improve on invisibility so much...



not really, with better and better RADARs just what is "invisible" keeps changing, the F-117 may've fooled RADARs of the day but the trick with most stealth systems is to keep ahead of the most advanced RADAR you can see coming along in the next 20 odd years............


----------



## Meteor (Oct 10, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I saw one for the first time right after Desert Storm at Rammstein AFB in Germany.



Me too, round about March 91.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 4, 2006)

Have they really changed that much? I mean the fact is that they are not really going to be flying against an airforce... At least, I haven't heard that the terrorists have one... They are mostly going to be flying unchallenged where they will be able to prepare things with precision strikes for bigger craft such as the B-52 to come in and bomb their targets to hell. At least that is how it seems to have been used in all its missions...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 4, 2006)

The -117 has undergone at least 3 mods where there were avionic and structures upgrades as well as improvements to the RAM. A good friend worked this program as late as 2003.


----------

